# This issue has started like 2 days ago on OBS Studio. There is a voice of woman saying “Trial Version” the moment I do live streaming both on YT & FB.



## CDVRandomShots (Oct 9, 2020)

Is there something wrong with the latest version?? Please check mu facebook page and youtube same name CDV RandomShots. How can I remove this woman’s voice saying “Trial Version” out from my live streaming using OBS Studio?? Please help!


----------



## Deleted member 121471 (Oct 9, 2020)

It's not an OBS Studio issue, it's caused by another program.


----------



## carlmmii (Oct 10, 2020)

Are you using the trial version of Virtual Audio Cable?


----------



## smoothjade (Oct 16, 2020)

I'm having this same problem, I don't have "Virtual Audio Cable" as I do not know what it is. (I am new to this stuff.) But I still hear the "Trial Verison" voice in recordings using both OBS and Streamlabs. All I have open when I record is OBS or Streamlabs (not at the same time) and Google Chrome. Please help?


----------



## onkenyoghurt2011 (Oct 26, 2020)

CDVRandomShots said:


> Is there something wrong with the latest version?? Please check my Facebook page and youtube the same name CDV RandomShots. How can I remove this woman’s voice saying “Trial Version” out from my live streaming using OBS Studio?? Please help!


It's happening to me too.
I just looked on google and found this page.


----------



## TravisOBS (Oct 28, 2020)

Does anybody know how to disable that woman saying trial version.


----------



## R1CH (Oct 28, 2020)

This is supposedly caused by e2esoft ivcam.


----------



## TravisOBS (Oct 29, 2020)

Must The e2 IV cam must be uninstalled from the computer for that interference to stop.


----------



## TravisOBS (Oct 29, 2020)

It worked.I just had to uninstall the IV cam.My built-in camera was not being detected (hardware problem)so I connected that app to my android phone.Its now fixed.


----------



## Linn Kyaw (Dec 16, 2020)

Me too help me please
Tril version  voive how to mute
This voice


----------



## MR.flaming ice (Dec 31, 2020)

R1CH said:


> This is supposedly caused by e2esoft ivcam.


i already delete it but thats not ther couse


----------



## MR.flaming ice (Dec 31, 2020)

TravisOBS said:


> Must The e2 IV cam must be uninstalled from the computer for that interference to stop.


This is supposedly caused by e2esoft ivcam.


----------



## DragonLeonn (Jan 30, 2021)

Go to settings, device, sound, and change microphone source from  iVcam to your microphone (usually RelateK (R) audio). Also, if you need camera, I would recommand Irium webcam. It works for me.


----------



## vjpoonia (May 25, 2021)

Use Droid cam Obs plugin and droid cam obs apk for android....
Remove e2 IV and restart the computer
Make sure to remove audio input capture and setup audio input capture again.....
This worked for me.....hope the same for you


----------

